# Middlesex County Constables



## Guest

Uhm...........Please, can someone help me understand what the hell is going on here?

K9 Services?
Blue lights?
Push bar on your bumper?
Whacker swat team with POLICE written on your shirts?
Really?

https://www.facebook.com/MiddlesexCountyConstablesOffice


----------



## Goose

Isn't Chelsea in Suffolk county?


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Isn't Chelsea in Suffolk county?


Yes, it is.

Constables are appointed by cities and towns, not counties.


----------



## Guest

Why do I know that name (Jack Ciulla)?


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Organized crime familiy? I dunno!


Got it;

http://masscops.com/threads/begging...udges-seek-amnesty-for-pals.12936/#post-88792


----------



## quality617

Hmm....state seal on a constable's badge. Sounds vaguely familiar.....


----------



## Guest

LECSniper said:


> Great job Detective. What a POS huh?


Why is it that so many shitbags with criminal records want to be cops or make people think they're cops?


----------



## Guest

From their "About us" page on Facebook.

*About*​"Serving The Publics Best Interest"
*Description*
The Middlesex County Constables Office *Civil Law Enforcement* is dedicated to providing exceptional service to its clients. Our foremost priority is to work diligently and accomplish a client's desired results expeditiously. Our vast years of experience, combined with the state of the art tools and up to date training assist us in our services and separate us from others. In addition, we have constant contact with our Constables in the field to ensure our efficiency in a complex legal system. Our services are provided 24 hours a day, 7 days a week statewide. Our commitment to our profession is our commitment to you. So call today and start using the professionals whom will protect your interest and produce a positive result.​


----------



## districtcircus12

Ah, guys leave them alone! SHucks


----------



## Guest

Constable of the Year, Korey Humphries.

https://www.facebook.com/korey.humphreys

"I provide various court services. *I issue subpoenas*, serve court process, administer oaths, assist defense counsel in defending criminal cases, *conduct factual investigations*, hear and record testimony, etc"​


----------



## Foxy85

Completely stole Worcester County's Patch


----------



## Foxy85

Window tint seems a bit dark on those "cruisers" too....

Tint Violation and Blue Light violation I'm sure is enough to set them back a few....


----------



## cpd4720

I would love to know what City appointed this guy a Constable? How does a guy with a criminal record get bonded let alone appointed. If your office is located in Chelsea why would you call your business Middlesex County Constables? How does he get away with walking around with Police on his shirt? Hasn't any Police agency in the area noticed this and called him on it? He is impersonating a Police Officer. I have seen his stickers plastered on ATM's and light poles around Medford and Everett but I never seen his marked vehicles.

Years ago there was another Whacker Constable operating out of similar location in Chelsea. He had all the toys until he was sent away on serious charges.

There are several reputable Constables in the area like Michael Fixman who simply make a living serving Civil Process and have no interest in playing cop. I don't understand how this guy is still on the loose.


----------



## soxrock75

Same music for all 3 videos on their YouTube page? What, the royalties for "Bad Boys" were too much for them?


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> The guy I use for civil process service is about 60yrs old... very grandfatherly... and gets a chuckle out of the exahole's reactions to being served.


We have 3 town Constables and they have a combined 78 years of LE experience between them. They know their jobs and limitations and always call for an officer if anything looks like it's going sour. They don't kick down doors and they don't carry firearms or handcuffs because unlike a lot of young bucks they don't need those things to validate themselves or fuel some fantasy of being a cop because they already lived it.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> We have 3 town Constables and they have a combined 78 years of LE experience between them. They know their jobs and limitations and always call for an officer if anything looks like it's going sour. They don't kick down doors and they don't carry firearms or handcuffs because unlike a lot of young bucks they don't need those things to validate themselves or fuel some fantasy of being a cop because they already lived it.


If I were serving unpleasant things like eviction notices and divorce papers, I would definitely carry a firearm, because people can get unhinged when they get official notice that their lives are coming apart.

No need for raid jackets, handcuffs, tactical holsters, tinted-out Crown Vics or uniforms, but I encourage any law-abiding citizen to carry a firearm if they are inclined to do so.


----------



## EJS12213

They got a nice edited picture of a marked cruiser that says Middlesex county on the side but it is really a Suffolk Sheriff.


----------



## Guest

EJS12213 said:


> They got a nice edited picture of a marked cruiser that says Middlesex county on the side but it is really a Suffolk Sheriff.


Oh, since they have taken the ideas from three sheriffs departments, (Middlesex - Badge, Worcester - Patch, Suffolk - Car) where do I apply for a job?!? GIGGITY!


----------



## Rock

RWL - I'm having trouble reading any thread you post because of your sig. I get stuck for about 3-4 min every time on your posts!!! It's like she's sending me a message that I can't quite get. I think I know what she's trying to say but..................


----------



## HistoryHound

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Constable of the Year, Korey Humphries.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/korey.humphreys
> 
> "I provide various court services. *I issue subpoenas*, serve court process, administer oaths, assist defense counsel in defending criminal cases, *conduct factual investigations*, hear and record testimony, etc"​


Good to see the kid from 2 1/2 Men has a back up career plan.


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> RWL - I'm having trouble reading any thread you post because of your sig. I get stuck for about 3-4 min every time on your posts!!! It's like she's sending me a message that I can't quite get. I think I know what she's trying to say but..................


Yeah, that's my virtual midnight girlfriend. She gets me every time.


----------



## Guest

cpd4720 said:


> I would love to know what City appointed this guy a Constable?


He was denied a pardon by Governor Romney, but he might have been given a pardon by Governor Patrick, which would clear the way to be appointed a constable. From the sounds of it, the mayor and police chief love the guy, for reasons I can't imagine.


----------



## Stan Indursky

Delta784 said:


> Why is it that so many shitbags with criminal records want to be cops or make people think they're cops?


Dude...I agree these guys are whackers, but why are you losing sleep over this? If these morons want to go out and play cop, I don't see the downside, it's less we have to do. If they get in the shit, they own it.


----------



## Guest

Stan Indursky said:


> Dude...I agree these guys are whackers, but why are you losing sleep over this


I'm not losing sleep over it.....right now I'm losing sleep about getting something done for school, and I often pop-in here while I'm pulling an all-nighter when I need a break.



Stan Indursky said:


> If these morons want to go out and play cop, I don't see the downside, it's less we have to do. If they get in the shit, they own it.


Really?

You see no downside whatsoever if a group of people led by someone with a lengthy violent criminal record, including assaults with a knife and escaping from a house of correction, creates a psuedo-police department, complete with "cruisers" illegally outfitted with blue lights, raid jackets, and doctored photos on their website to imply legitimacy as a law enforcement agency?

You see no problem with that at all?

Well, I have a MAJOR problem with that, because my wife frequently drives our children by herself, and I don't want some nutjob whacker in a fake cruiser to pull her over and do God knows what (I've actually instructed her as to what to do if an unmarked car tries to stop her).

I won't even get into how I have a problem with it on so many other levels, including how I don't appreciate politically-connected suckasses who buy a badge trying to ride my coattails after all I had to do and go through to be a legitimate police officer, because the obvious public safety argument should be MORE than enough to convince anyone with a discernible pulse and blood pressure.


----------



## Stan Indursky

Delta784 said:


> I'm not losing sleep over it.....right now I'm losing sleep about getting something done for school, and I often pop-in here while I'm pulling an all-nighter when I need a break.
> 
> Well, I have a MAJOR problem with that, because my wife frequently drives our children by herself, and I don't want some nutjob whacker in a fake cruiser to pull her over and do God knows what (I've actually instructed her as to what to do if an unmarked car tries to stop her).


Delta....I didn't mean to pull you away from your dissertation. I think the bigger issue here are those who empower these politically-connected suckasses. I can't fault the wannabe's. I'm sure on some level these idiots actually think they are contributing to society and unfortunately, so does society because they empower them to become these para police forces. I don't find the need to compare myself to them and won't stoop to that level. I'll agree with you about the training it takes to be a police officer, but, it's also easy to become over invested in the profession....

As for your instruction manual for your wife in the event of an attempted whacker stop, maybe you should publish it and that will become your financial ticket out of this profession. 
Mosel.


----------



## soxrock75




----------



## Stan Indursky

soxrock75 said:


>


Only one bucket?


----------



## soxrock75

Stan Indursky said:


> Only one bucket?


It's early yet...........


----------



## HistoryHound

Stan Indursky said:


> Dude...I agree these guys are whackers, but why are you losing sleep over this? If these morons want to go out and play cop, I don't see the downside, it's less we have to do. If they get in the shit, they own it.


I'm not a cop and I can understand why real cops take issue with people like this. Just out of curiosity, who is going to clean up the shit they get into when an innocent person gets hurt or killed because of their actions? Who's going to take care of an officer's family when he/she gets hurt or killed because of the actions of one of these people? Don't tell me it won't or can't happen because the possibility is very real especially when you consider some of these idiots think that they are your backup. Before you say that never happens, let me tell you that I know it does. It's just not my tale to tell so I'll refrain from discussing it further.



Stan Indursky said:


> Delta....I didn't mean to pull you away from your dissertation. I think the bigger issue here are those who empower these politically-connected suckasses. I can't fault the wannabe's. I'm sure on some level these idiots actually think they are contributing to society and unfortunately, so does society because they empower them to become these para police forces. I don't find the need to compare myself to them and won't stoop to that level. I'll agree with you about the training it takes to be a police officer, but, it's also easy to become over invested in the profession....
> 
> As for your instruction manual for your wife in the event of an attempted whacker stop, maybe you should publish it and that will become your financial ticket out of this profession.
> Mosel.


Well that was a tad bit douchey.


----------



## Stan Indursky

HistoryHound said:


> I'm not a cop and I can understand why real cops take issue with people like this. Just out of curiosity, who is going to clean up the shit they get into when an innocent person gets hurt or killed because of their actions? Who's going to take care of an officer's family when he/she gets hurt or killed because of the actions of one of these people? Don't tell me it won't or can't happen because the possibility is very real especially when you consider some of these idiots think that they are your backup. Before you say that never happens, let me tell you that I know it does. It's just not my tale to tell so I'll refrain from discussing it further.
> 
> Well that was a tad bit douchey.


Hey historyhound...thanks for your opinion. The police will clean it up because it is unfortunately their job and the current system will take care of an officers family in the event of an injury or loss. I was speaking strictly on a civil perspective when I was referring to a "mess." The unfortunate reality of a police officers job deals with cleaning up other peoples shit, regardless of who creates it or its cause. While I appreciate your opinion, it would be nice to share any factual information and statistics you have regarding constables causing police officer injury.


----------



## HistoryHound

Stan Indursky said:


> Hey historyhound...thanks for your opinion. The police will clean it up because it is unfortunately their job and the current system will take care of an officers family in the event of an injury or loss. I was speaking strictly on a civil perspective when I was referring to a "mess." The unfortunate reality of a police officers job deals with cleaning up other peoples shit, regardless of who creates it or its cause. While I appreciate your opinion, it would be nice to share any factual information and statistics you have regarding constables causing police officer injury.


First off, the reason I know a lot of the things I know is because I also know enough to not share information that is not mine to share.

Second, any processes the system has in place to take care of an officer or his/her family in the event of injury or loss are woefully insufficient.

Third, if you think for one second that a lawyer isn't going to include the city/state/county in any civil action if for no other reason than they can and there's a good chance for a settlement; then, I have a unicorn that farts rainbows that lead to a pot of gold for you.

Fourth, an officers job (no matter what legitimate agency he works for) is hard enough. Why would anyone in their right mind want people running around making it harder?

Fifth, I've made up my mind and I just plain don't like you. How's that opinion? Do you appreciate that one? Unless you and Delta and pals and I took it wrong, your comment to him smacks of asshattery.


----------



## Guest

Stan Indursky said:


> Delta....I didn't mean to pull you away from your dissertation. I think the bigger issue here are those who empower these politically-connected suckasses. I can't fault the wannabe's. I'm sure on some level these idiots actually think they are contributing to society and unfortunately, so does society because they empower them to become these para police forces. I don't find the need to compare myself to them and won't stoop to that level. I'll agree with you about the training it takes to be a police officer, but, it's also easy to become over invested in the profession....


That's like saying you don't fault arsonists because the powers that be allow matches and butane lighters to be sold at convenience stores.



Stan Indursky said:


> As for your instruction manual for your wife in the event of an attempted whacker stop, maybe you should publish it and that will become your financial ticket out of this profession.
> Mosel.


I'm working on my financial ticket out of this profession, but it has nothing to do with something I've reproduced here about a half-dozen times. If you're really that interested and you have a modicum of investigative skills, you should be able to find it with no problem.


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> Why do I know that name (Jack Ciulla)?


check your PM's


----------



## soxrock75

Stan Indursky said:


> Hey historyhound...thanks for your opinion. The police will clean it up because it is unfortunately their job and the current system will take care of an officers family in the event of an injury or loss. I was speaking strictly on a civil perspective when I was referring to a "mess." The unfortunate reality of a police officers job deals with cleaning up other peoples shit, regardless of who creates it or its cause. While I appreciate your opinion, it would be nice to share any factual information and statistics you have regarding constables causing police officer injury.


Now it's time for two............


----------



## Guest

Stan Indursky said:


> Hey historyhound...thanks for your opinion. The police will clean it up because it is unfortunately their job and the current system will take care of an officers family in the event of an injury or loss. I was speaking strictly on a civil perspective when I was referring to a "mess." The unfortunate reality of a police officers job deals with cleaning up other peoples shit, regardless of who creates it or its cause. While I appreciate your opinion, it would be nice to share any factual information and statistics you have regarding constables causing police officer injury.


Stan Indursky,

I must convey my displeasure with some of your harassing and unnecessary comments left on this masscops forum. Telling certain people to major in accounting is just uncalled for. Also, to not stay in line with the established protocol of the masscops messiahs is just you not playing nice. You are required by masscops law to follow suit and not argue with anyone who has more than 1000 posts.. Unless you post a new thread and apologize and ask for forgiveness, you will be hated and you will forever be known as not being a ball washer. Only those who follow the crowd are given the distinct title of ball washer, and you sir, have not earned it.


----------



## Stan Indursky

RWL...Shabbat Shalom,
Thank you for sharing your thoughts regarding my posts...however, opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one and they are all different (some smellier than others). I reserve the right to express alternative opinions that may be contrary to those on this site. With that said, if you're going to whine make it manischewitz....Mosel!


----------



## Goose

Right Wing Liberal said:


> You are required by masscops law to follow suit and not argue with anyone who has more than 1000 posts.. Unless you post a new thread and apologize and ask for forgiveness, you will be hated and you will forever be known as not being a ball washer. Only those who follow the crowd are given the distinct title of ball washer, and you sir, have not earned it.


I can think of a ball washer on here who had well over a thousand posts.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> I can think of a ball washer on here who had well over a thousand posts.


I hope people are able to catch onto my sarcasm on this post.


----------



## Goose

Right Wing Liberal said:


> I hope people are able to catch onto my sarcasm on this post.


Maybe.


----------



## HistoryHound

Right Wing Liberal said:


> I hope people are able to catch onto my sarcasm on this post.


Hey this is no place for sarcasm.


----------



## niteowl1970

HistoryHound said:


> Hey this is no place for sarcasm.


or shenanigans and tomfoolery either. I pay good money to be member of this site and I expect clean family oriented fun.


----------



## Guest

IBTL!


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


>


If I only I didn't kill that squirrel earlier....


----------



## Foxy85

*This thread is now about Squirrels*


----------



## CJIS

This thread will be headed there soon


----------



## 263FPD

OK, this little pissing contest between RWL and Stan Indursky is about to come to an end. I am freaking clairvoyant


----------



## kwflatbed

Kick some a$$ V


----------



## 263FPD

Boys will be boys. In all respects pretty harmless.


----------



## Foxy85

*GET WITH THE PROGRAM 263!!!*


----------



## 263FPD

If squirrels are looking for nuts, they aren't going to like mine. They're hairy and brass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

You want squirrels? Here is your fill!

A squirrel's rant:





A squirrels opinion of women:


----------



## 263FPD

Q5-TPR said:


> DUDE! Its 2012, MANSCAPE!!!!


Lol. It does make it look bigger. LMFAO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Must have been invented by the Irish.


----------



## 263FPD

cc3915 said:


> Must have been invented by the Irish.


And the Russians. It's the cold and/or damp climate, not to mention our mutual love of alcohol. Got to keep the stereotyping alive, you know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna

cc3915 said:


> Must have been invented by the Irish.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## cc3915

Tuna said:


> I resemble that remark.


Sláinte


----------



## grn3charlie

Q5-TPR said:


> DUDE! Its 2012, MANSCAPE!!!!


Ever seen blood flow from a nick in the sack? The 1980's look is safer


----------



## Dan Stark

This thread is gayer than the Green Lantern. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteowl1970

Real men use Nair down there.


----------



## 263FPD

niteowl1970 said:


> Real men use Nair down there.


Yeah, I dare you. Had a girlfriend once that thought it was a good idea. I understand that you may as well OC your private parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> Yeah, I dare you. Had a girlfriend once that thought it was a good idea. I understand that you may as well OC your private parts.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to toughen up for the CMPSA academy next month.


----------



## Foxy85

cc3915 said:


> Must have been invented by the Irish.


Thats why I do steroids. Shrunken Testies. Small Potatoes make the steak look bigger.


----------



## HistoryHound

I had a couple of comments pop into my head while reading this, but there is no way I'm posting them. So all I can say is .


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> Real men use Nair down there.


----------



## 263FPD

This thread has definitely gone in the crapper so all those in favor of putting it out of it's misery, let me know if it is time to kill it. Or else let me know if you want to keep talking about cock and balls and benefits of a smooth lawn around your tree 

And I Know, I am just as guilty of contributing to it


----------



## Foxy85

I seriously laughed aloud when I read that.


----------



## niteowl1970

I'll get us back on topic. A&E network is pulling the plug on Dog and his band of convicted felons. Should the Middlesex County Constables be his replacement ?


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> I'll get us back on topic. A&E network is pulling the plug on Dog and his band of convicted felons. Should the Middlesex County Constables be his replacement ?


This could be them:


----------



## BxDetSgt

I would love to meet the police executive who came up with that idea!!!


----------



## 263FPD

BxDetSgt said:


> I would love to meet the police executive who came up with that idea!!!


We have that type. You can't tell me you don't. Some years back, they got a three wheeled standing scooter that kind of looked like a low tech Segway. Then they got a golf cart for a month or so. Outfitted it with a light bar and such. I was assigned to a community substation and they offered it to me and another guy who worked the same assignment on days. We refused. Fucking thing was never used and they sold it.

While I think that the above photo is edited, shit like that happens all the time.

I actually seen Segway in use at Emerald Square Mall. Their security rides one. Most fucking ridiculous thing I have ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sniper on guest patrol?


The hero riding that two wheeled skateboard was the size and built of an underweight 12 year old. I nthink his campaign hat was only being held up by his pistol grip ears. So, no. It wasn't Snipe. Besides, this one was trying hard to work his magic on some teeny bopper brunette. We all know snipe likes them blonde.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> .
> 
> I actually seen Segway in use at Emerald Square Mall. Their security rides one. Most fucking ridiculous thing I have ever seen.


Have you ever noticed that it's the fattest security officer working that uses the segway? I was at a local mall recently and the person on it had to have been at least 300 lbs. Maybe the fat ass and walk laps around the mall. Having to order custom made shirts to fit and extra strength batteries for the segway just seem a bit much...


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't know, sounds like snipe right until the part of the brunette, mayby he was trying to work the brunette in order to get to her blonde friend......


That ain't right!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

Ciulla, who once escaped from the Middlesex House of Correction,_* has served several years in jail for crimes*_ including assault with a knife, burning a motor vehicle, car theft and gun charges. Seeking to get a full-time police job, he was denied a pardon by Gov. Mitt Romney on March 21, 2005, despite the letters.

Come on! Like the I-team wouldn't be all over this...it's a win-win for them! They get to tear up (what looks like to them) L.E. and Politicians in one swoop!
Somebody make the call!


----------



## soxrock75

263FPD said:


> We have that type. You can't tell me you don't. Some years back, they got a three wheeled standing scooter that kind of looked like a low tech Segway. Then they got a golf cart for a month or so. Outfitted it with a light bar and such. I was assigned to a community substation and they offered it to me and another guy who worked the same assignment on days. We refused. Fucking thing was never used and they sold it.
> 
> While I think that the above photo is edited, shit like that happens all the time.
> 
> I actually seen Segway in use at Emerald Square Mall. Their security rides one. Most fucking ridiculous thing I have ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I knew who may have bought it.............


----------



## Hush

Burlington mall security uses segways, leftover from the Paul Blart set I think.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grn3charlie

mtc said:


> This thread had deteriorated from Whackers to scrotum shaving....
> 
> LOVE IT !!!
> 
> (ah-hem... a little scaping is nice... . a lady doesn't like to have to sort through the brillo...  )


I am shocked! Shocked I tell you! Can't believe a MC thread went down the shitter as 263 said. Now It's gone to talking about the people who need it the least, using segways. Ugh! When are we going to talk about unicorns and rainbows to stay on track?


----------



## Albert Consito

Look at this Whacker: these 2 look like one in the same:

www.essexconstables.org http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Essex.County.Constables.Office.781-214-6700

Check out this guys facebook page

Rumor has it he had his gun permit revoked and charged with putting a gun in someones face, so instead of charging this guy they gave him a badge. Thats it Im moving to Medford to be a wacker.


----------



## quality617

Jesus, they're even taking the same patch design. I fully expect to see Norfolk, Franklin, and whatever the hell other counties we still have represented by the constables.


----------



## 263FPD

Plainly speaking, who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## quality617

It's always fun to look at a finished sand castle; even more fun to watch it slowly disintegrate.


----------



## 263FPD

Assholes like that one there, never last.


----------



## Albert Consito

Being new here I dont know how to post links or pictures,but I know this Essex County Constable Office Facebook page shows pictures (which I'm guessing its him) working or showing off to little kids (who probably think he's a REAL COP because they dont know any better),Shame on the parents.Talk about his police looking wanna be cars. This looks like a STATE TROOPER cruiser. Look out its Whackerville in Medford. This is a scary individual, he looks like he thinks he's a real cop, and that is scary.

But he does community work so maybe thats why he gets away with it. Rumor has it he is friends with the Chief of Police plus he works for Malden District Court as a Custodian so I'm sure he's made friends in the court system. Its good to have friends to bail you out of trouble. Heard today this guys mother or father worked in Somerville Court, they called in favors so he wasnt prosecuted when he was charged with drawing a gun on someone and had his LTC revoked. itstead they reward him with making him a Constable.


----------



## niteowl1970

LECSniper said:


> Anything else? This guy bang your sister or ex gf ? Jesus.


It was his sister and this sick fuck is just mad because they didn't invite him to hold the camera.


----------



## 263FPD

LECSniper said:


> Anything else? This guy bang your sister or ex gf ? Jesus.


It was his Sister/Mother/Cousin


----------



## BxDetSgt

hey Albert, what do you think this guy more real police than a campus cop? C'Mon what do ya' think?


----------



## 263FPD

Albert has left the building


----------



## BxDetSgt

LMAO!!! Nice


----------



## SinePari

Albert Consito said:


> Being new here I dont know how to post links or pictures,but I know this Essex County Constable Office Facebook page shows pictures (which I'm guessing its him) working or showing off to little kids (who probably think he's a REAL COP because they dont know any better),Shame on the parents.Talk about his police looking wanna be cars. This looks like a STATE TROOPER cruiser. Look out its Whackerville in Medford. This is a scary individual, he looks like he thinks he's a real cop, and that is scary.
> 
> But he does community work so maybe thats why he gets away with it. Rumor has it he is friends with the Chief of Police plus he works for Malden District Court as a Custodian so I'm sure he's made friends in the court system. Its good to have friends to bail you out of trouble. Heard today this guys mother or father worked in Somerville Court, they called in favors so he wasnt prosecuted when he was charged with drawing a gun on someone and had his LTC revoked. itstead they reward him with making him a Constable.


Rumor has it and heard today? WTF guy. Cut the shit.


----------

